# Texas Masons Magazine



## Blake Bowden (Jan 14, 2011)

One of my favorite Masonic apps is the California Freemason. It's basically an electronic version of their GL publication. The company that puts it together is called Texterity and can be found online at:

Digital Editions for Magazine Publishing by Texterity

Would you be interested in having a digital version of the Texas Mason Magazine? I think it would be awesome!

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

BTW, here's a link to the app:

California Freemason magazine for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## JTM (Jan 14, 2011)

it would indeed be a good idea.


----------



## Benton (Jan 14, 2011)

It'd be excellent, especially if you could access all the archives on the go. How amazing would that be?


----------



## peace out (Jan 14, 2011)

Sure, if the content was as good as the Californian Mag.


----------



## JTM (Jan 14, 2011)

mch4970 said:


> sure, if the content was as good as the californian mag.


 lol


----------



## Mac (Jul 18, 2011)

Blake, an e-version would be a great idea.  I second the brother's comment about a need for deeper content, of course.



Benton said:


> It'd be excellent, especially if you could access all the archives on the go. How amazing would that be?


Brother Benton, our Secretary gave me pick of the litter when he was tossing out old books.  I acquired a bound set of the first several years of the Texas Freemason.  

The most significant finding on my part?  A lot of the same questions we ask today were asked back then.

Yep, Freemasonry never changes.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 19, 2011)

> A lot of the same questions we ask today were asked back then.



I have seen in my 4+ years on the forum that the questions being asked on here are the same as they were in the beginning. Pretty interesting to see the membership rotate much like the officers of the Lodge. As new members come on the "old" membership just hangs back and watches. It is almost like an online lodge and Bill Lins is our online DDGM. A lot of our new posts are also "old" if one was to search our threads but it is neat to see the new insight. 

This very point you make is why I keep scratching my head on why we keep trying to invent the wheel when it has already been invented. It seems that everyone that comes along wants to put _their_ stamp on Masonry when all it needs to be done is left alone, or in this case get it back to its roots.


----------



## Mac (Jul 19, 2011)

owls84 said:


> This very point you make is why I keep scratching my head on why we keep trying to invent the wheel when it has already been invented. It seems that everyone that comes along wants to put _their_ stamp on Masonry when all it needs to be done is left alone, or in this case get it back to its roots.



That's a sticking point right there, brother.  I think some brothers are trying to go back to the roots of Freemasonry, while others want to see it just left alone, and the two actions are not the same.

Example: lighting during the degrees.  Our 1700's and 1800's ancestors met by candle and gas light.  During the important parts of the degrees, their candidates weren't blinded by flourescent lighting.  I've tried asking for an adjustment to our lighting scheme, but I'm looked at like I'm crazy.  I've been asked, "Why not just turn all the lights off, then?"

I've read quite a bit about the rituals and ceremonies of different jursidictions in various time periods, and when you compare it to our ritual... we seem to have simplified and stripped down a lot.  Not that that's bad necessarily, but Freemasonry is a society of intellect.  When someone thinks they could do something better, they work in that direction, and are generally met with opposition.

I think the Traditional Observance movement, and similar, is a good indication of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Observer (Jul 19, 2011)

"We have all the _light_ we need, we just need to put it in practice." ~Albert Pike


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 20, 2011)

owls84 said:


> Bill Lins is our online DDGM.



Oh, gee- thanks, old buddy, old pal! :wink:


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jul 20, 2011)

Having just downloaded the android app and started reading the latest issue, I'd have to agree.  This *could* be a great addition to our fraternity.  The issues are easy to navigate, and are well formatted, at least from what I can tell on first read.

I emphasize the word "could" because in order for it to work, the folks at the grand lodge would need to embrace it and push it, while maintaining the hard copies for those brothers who either don't use computers or who prefer real paper.  My step-father falls into this category.  He is 85, and never uses the computer that I'm aware of.  Because of this, he didn't get the spring issue of the magazine.

Just out of curiosity, when does the summer 2011 issue come out?  I know that the spring 2011 issue is only available on the GLoT website, but since it states that it came out in April,  I would have thought that the Summer one would be out by now.

The CFM magazine also looks to be more of a scholarly work than our own magazine.  While I'm not a writer by any means, I find that the list of articles in the latest California issue to be much more interesting and intriguing than, for instance:


The Grand Masterâ€™s Message
Masonic Children and Family Svc.
Deputy Grand Masterâ€™s Message and the Grand Senior Wardenâ€™s message
Grand Junior Warden message and name badge order form
2011 Masonic Family Day
Grand Secretaryâ€™s Message
Local News
Dime a Day program
Wardens Retreats
2011 Merchandise Sales


----------



## Linduff (Jul 28, 2011)

I am the Editor of the Texas Mason Magazine and I would like to make this happen!


----------



## Linduff (Jul 28, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, when does the summer 2011 issue come out? I know that the spring 2011 issue is only available on the GLoT website, but since it states that it came out in April, I would have thought that the Summer one would be out by now.

It was scheduled to be posted on the 15th of July.  It will be posted this weekend.

The reason our magazine does not have more interesting article is because in the past 4 yrs not one article as been submitted for consideration.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jul 28, 2011)

Linduff said:


> Just out of curiosity, when does the summer 2011 issue come out? I know that the spring 2011 issue is only available on the GLoT website, but since it states that it came out in April, I would have thought that the Summer one would be out by now.
> 
> It was scheduled to be posted on the 15th of July.  It will be posted this weekend.



Good to hear.  Thanks.



Linduff said:


> The reason our magazine does not have more interesting article is because in the past 4 yrs not one article as been submitted for consideration.



Yikes!  That's terrible.  This is probably a stupid question on my part, but has the Grand Lodge or the Magazine sent out requests for articles to the lodges?  Maybe nobody has submitted any articles because nobody knows that they're wanted.  Just a thought.


----------



## JJones (Jul 28, 2011)

Linduff said:


> The reason our magazine does not have more interesting article is because in the past 4 yrs not one article as been submitted for consideration.






dow said:


> Yikes!  That's terrible.  This is probably a stupid question on my part, but has the Grand Lodge or the Magazine sent out requests for articles to the lodges?  Maybe nobody has submitted any articles because nobody knows that they're wanted.  Just a thought.



This.  I had no idea that the magazine accepted articles!  Hearing that it does makes me feel a little inspired, to echo what Bro. Dow stated, is it mentioned in the magazine that they accept articles?


----------



## Mac (Jul 28, 2011)

I've never once seen any indication that we could have an article published in the Texas Freemason. I'll start putting something together for your consideration, Brother Linduff.


----------



## Linduff (Jul 29, 2011)

I know it is not what you want to hear, but on the inside front cover in all the mombo jumbo the request is made.  Looking forward to seeing some.  The Publishers like article related to Texas Masonic History and symbolism  I put under the cap of Masonic education.


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 16, 2012)

did this not happen ? really like CFM magazine app


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 16, 2012)

What is a"CFM Magazine" app


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 16, 2012)

California freemason magazine


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jan 16, 2012)

The CFM app is a smartphone app, available through the Android app market and, I assume, through the Apple app store.  It lets you read the California Freemason Magazine on your phone.


----------



## Brother Maples (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a 1954 eddition number 7, some cool articles in here for sure. 12 magazines were $1.00 in 1954, how times of changed.


----------

